# AW 5 quelle association boîtier alu avec bracelet cuir noir ?



## Alexmy490 (18 Novembre 2019)

Hello les ami(e)s !

Petite question j’envisage l’achat d’une Apple Watch Série 5, je voudrais absolument un bracelet en cuir noir tout en restant sur un boîtier alu pour une question de prix. C’est faisable comme association ?

enfin est-ce que ce bracelet en cuir noir donc donne un beau rendu avec le boîtier alu argent ? Ou faut-il l’associer obligatoirement avec un boîtier gris sidéral ? Question de goût vous allez me dire mais j’aimerais avoir votre avis 

merci !


----------



## Alexmy490 (22 Novembre 2019)

Personne pour se mouiller ? Mdr


----------



## Snoopy06000 (23 Novembre 2019)

je pense que ça passerait bien. Reste à tester.

J'ai pas trouvé de vidéos avec le bracelet en cuir mais voir un bon aperçu avec différents bracelet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7hX4BmcH1c&t=324s


----------



## Alexmy490 (24 Novembre 2019)

Merci 

tu as déjà testé le bracelet cuir ? Quelles sont ses forces ses faiblesses ?

et l’association boîtier argent bracelet noir ça le fait ?


----------



## Snoopy06000 (24 Novembre 2019)

Pour le bracelet argent je suis moins convaincu car le côte "plastique" ressort plus que sur l'aluminium noir.  Moi j'ai acheté un bracelet en cuir à 20 euros et ça passe très bien mais pour le côte plus "bijou" je me suis orienté vers l'acier. 

Quelques exemples ici : https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/aluminium-aw-with-leather-straps.2162378/

https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/premium-straps-with-the-aluminium-series-3-watch.2146980/ 

Ça dépend aussi de l'usage que tu veux en faire. Si c'est pour l'aspect esthétique en tenue de travail le noir est de mise je pense en aluminium sinon l'aluminium argent peut avoir son charme en tenue d'été, cool, mais je suis pas fan surtout quand tu la compares à l'acier qui est magnifique en argent.


----------

